# Homebuild #4 - Modified Targa OTT



## urbanshooter

Just finished this up today. This time, I was curious to experiment with a full ergo build to suit myself. The best example I have to emulate is a Targa since I passed on the Scorpion knowing it will be too big for my hand. I don't have the tool bit to create a nice pinky hole like the Targa has so I went for a different handle design instead. I also changed the forktips because I have come to enjoy sloped tips in OTT frames. I put a 10 degree (more or less) slope back chamfer on the tips.

Shaping and sanding this was so darned time consuming I doubt I will ever attempt another like it! Absolutely nothing wrong with the Targa made by Lewis Pride and given that I now understand the work that goes into making one - it is well worth it to buy one from him (or that Ally one available now on individual sales).

Managed to keep this one clean by avoiding blue shop towels. Finished with a BLO bath and a wipe-on lacquer for a bit more protection with the gloss taken back down to satin with a bit of steel wool and wax.

Next time, I will try a multi-material build.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats one sweet build... very nice indeed!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Mighty fine work Mr. Urban-Artist-Builder. It looks large until gripped in your hand.*

*Y**ou're developing a recognizable style, looking forward to more. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Covert5

Wow that looks perfect for your hand! Awesome work!


----------



## skropi

Very good job! I know first hand how hard it is to shape such an ergo design, so kudos to you for taking the plunge. The result is definitely worth it.


----------



## Tag

You are amazingly talented


----------



## flipgun

First Class! :thumbsup:


----------



## d3moncow

That is exceptionally well done. It seems to just melt into your hand in the picture. Beautiful!


----------



## Rattler

Awesome! That's part of your hand.

Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Wow man that’s a sharp build very nice indeed !


----------



## nike

Good Job :violin:


----------



## urbanshooter

Thanks everyone! With each build I'm gaining more confidence to attempt other challenges. The hobby building bug has bitten me... Difficulty now is sourcing materials I want to work (within the limits of my tools)... and I am just finding out how expensive G10 is! (although I am not sure I want to work with anything that can be toxic).

@Alfred E. M @Covert 5 @d3moncow @Rattler - I took my time and spent a few nights with it by the side of my bed gripping it and making mental notes about where it needed adjustment... wife thinks I am nuts (but she already knew that when we married)... I'm quite happy with the result of something that is a self-bespoke for my hand.

@skropi - you're right! Wasn't easy but I have a lifetime addition to the collection now...

@Mattwalt @Tag @Flipgun @Port boy @Nike - Your compliments are very kind and encouraging indeed. Thanks again


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Bet it shoots as great as it looks. nice work!


----------



## STO

That build really really looks fantastic.


----------

